# Eating raw fish while breastfeeding?



## jjtsl (Aug 8, 2008)

I've heard that it may be okay to eat raw fish while breastfeeding. Wondering if anyone has information contrary to that? Would any potential bacteria be passed through breast milk to baby?


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't imagine it being a problem! Think of countries where this is a normal part of diet too. I don't think those women have any restrictions. Would kellymom provide any info? I've been consuming raw fish when I have sushi ever since DD was a newborn and no probs here!


----------



## Una (Aug 16, 2008)

Here is the link to info on kellymom kellymom: http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/mo...oods.html#list

I've personally never thought twice about eating raw fish. I love ceviche and sushi! I try to limit my intake of certain kinds of fish that are known to have higher levels of mercury though.


----------



## jjtsl (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, at least we can now go sushi restaurants in peace


----------

